# Monark Squirt bicycle



## sm2501 (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anybody know if there was a promotion from Squirt using a Monark bicycle as a give away, or does this bike just happen to have the "little Squirt" decal on the fender?


















And speaking of Monarks, I am looking to expand my Monark literature collection. Anybody have any original or high quality copies available?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 7, 2009)

I have seen a couple bikes with that sticker, I don't think they were Monarks. I love that green on that bike though, haven't seen it before. Just the dark green and the 'seasick' green!


----------



## sensor (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah....just a squirt stickie that someone put on...
ive seen 2 other bikes with them.... one was on a schwinn and the other i dont recall what it was but wasnt a monark or schwinn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a 1938 Schwinn Autocycle that had an earlier version of that decal on the rear fender. Unfortunately, The fenders were not original to the bike and the condition level didn't match the rest of the bike. (Fenders were a condition 3 versus the frame,fork,tank condition 8). The hardest thing about bringing myself to repaint the fenders was painting over that old Squirt decal.


----------

